# 2014 Nominees Into the R&R Hall of Fame



## oldman (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...rock-and-roll-hall-of-fame-inductees-20141009

I did not know the public had a vote to select their choice of artists to be inducted into the R&R Hall of Fame. If you have never been there, I would suggest it. Allow plenty of time, if you go. There is a lot to see.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2014)

Please believe me. I couldn't care less !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

Cool Oldman, I grew up on rock and roll, and I still enjoy it now, both new and old.  I like several of the artists/groups they have listed.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Love some rock & roll.  Was in love with Jagger from age five when I first saw him dancing around like a man on fire. Really it was those lips.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asdV8TFHXXg


Then there Mick with Bowie.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ


----------



## oldman (Oct 10, 2014)

The first time I saw Mick perfrom on Sullivan or whatever show it was, he looked like a rooster parading around on stage. Thant was a great video with Mick and Davey, but I think Davey needs a little more Mojo.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

oldman said:


> The first time I saw Mick perfrom on Sullivan or whatever show it was, he looked like a rooster parading around on stage. Thant was a great video with Mick and Davey, but I think Davey needs a little more Mojo.



Bowie had the cool factor going for him.  Unfortunately I couldn't find a decent copy of his original "Lets Dance" video.


----------

